# Any canisters for 120 like used for 35mm film?



## hfb (Dec 20, 2012)

I have an exposed roll of 120 film and would like a simple plastic canister to keep it in until I can develop it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Mully (Dec 20, 2012)

Put it in a ziplock bag ...and put away


----------



## ann (Dec 20, 2012)

years ago it was very common to find that, especially with Agfa films.  Not anymore tho. too expensive i would assume


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 20, 2012)

They're out there.  

If you buy some types of 120 mm film, they'll come with canisters.

Or, some suppliers will let you buy cannisters (e.g. Macodirect.de)

They're relatively cheap and you can reuse them


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2012)

Cigar tubes. The will hold two rolls of 120. You're welcome.


----------



## hfb (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you for the replies and suggestions.


----------



## compur (Dec 21, 2012)

Current Adox and Rollei 120 films come in a plastic light-tight tube.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 21, 2012)

wow..plastic tudes? I'm out of the loop. What ever happened to the foil pouch :scratch:


----------



## timor (Dec 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Cigar tubes. The will hold two rolls of 120. You're welcome.


Smell of Cuban cigars is fogging the film.:lmao:


----------



## timor (Dec 21, 2012)

Freestyle is selling such a containers but not cheaply, ziplock is better.
Maco 120 Roll Film Container | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> wow..plastic tudes? I'm out of the loop. What ever happened to the foil pouch :scratch:



The foil pouch is inside the plastic tube - just another layer of protection.


I love the canisters Rollei film comes in...  I keep a few in my camera bag to put exposed film in.

Fuji  120/220 film, instead of having the adhesive that you have to lick, has  a glue similar to that on post-it notes on it.  Let's just say that  it's not kid proof, lol.  It is very easy to open it and send a freshly  exposed roll across the floor.  I put it in a plastic canister, and then  put that up somewhere high enough that my kids can't reach it till I'm  ready to develop it.  

I'll have to try the cigar tube thing...


----------



## BobM (Jan 26, 2013)

Porters has plastic boxes they call the "Film-Stor Box" that hold 4 rolls; they're on clearance sale now @ 99¢ each, in various colors:

Clearance Film And Darkroom - Rebates, Clearance and Special Buys


----------



## NH1 (Feb 6, 2013)

In the UK I bought a compact camera neoprene case (perfectshots brand) in poundland for... one pound.  It holds four rolls of 120 just right, though it won't be completely light-tight I imagine.


----------



## hfb (Feb 9, 2013)

BobM said:


> Porters has plastic boxes they call the "Film-Stor Box" that hold 4 rolls; they're on clearance sale now @ 99¢ each, in various colors:
> 
> Clearance Film And Darkroom - Rebates, Clearance and Special Buys


 I just ordered 5 of the boxes and a few other things on sale.
 Thank you for the suggestion.
Harold


----------



## bhop (Feb 10, 2013)

I just stick mine back in the fridge..


----------

